# Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke



## Matthias Dammes (25. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke*


----------



## 1xok (25. August 2017)

Um den Dienst hierzulande in gleicher Qualität wie in den USA anbieten zu können, müssen sie in geographischer Nähe Infrastruktur unterhalten. Wenn ich mein Spiel bei Now starte, läuft das garantiert nicht auf einem Server in den USA. Dazu sind die Latenzen viel zu gering. Man merkt ja gar nicht, dass man über die Cloud spielt.

Natürlich hat Sony dann auch eine komplett andere Kalkulation. Ich denke, 99 Euro für so einen Service ist hierzulande derzeit einfach nicht machbar. Die Preise werden aber mit der Zeit sinken und das Spieleangebot steigen. 

Wenn sie es in den USA jetzt schon zu solchen Kampfpreisen anbieten, müsse sie ihre Technik ja sehr gut im Griff haben. Für 99 Euro im Jahr würde ich den Dienst ohne weiteres Nachdenken ordern.


----------



## Cyberthom (25. August 2017)

auf dem TV wäre  das aber viel cooler  ohne PC und Konsole,  auch könnten Officepakete  den PC Markt Sprengen


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2017)

Anstatt anständige PC Versionen der Spiele zu machen, klatscht man den Leuten einfach die (unangepassten) Konsolenversionen hin und verdient mit den PC Spielern noch bissl Geld dran. Naja, wird aber sicher wieder Leute geben, die sowas unterstützen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2017)

Ist halt der billigste Weg Geld zu verdienen. Die Kunden sollten so etwas mit Boykott strafen.


----------



## khaalan (25. August 2017)

finde ich furchtbar, das über diesen mist in einer zeitschrift namens "PCGames" berichtet wird. hoffentlich wirds ein flop *daumen drück*


----------



## battschack (26. August 2017)

Sowas soll sich ned durchsetzen, will ich heute nicht und auch später nicht. 

Und die paar guten spiele wo dabei sind können sie auch behalten ohne auch nur bischen was dran gemacht zu haben... Naja sony halt sinken und sinken bei mir einfach immer weiter ab.

und wer glaubt das das billiger wird naja der träumt. Wird sicherlich pro jahr um 2-3€ drauf geschlagen wenn es reicht.


----------



## binderneue (26. August 2017)

Ich bin in vielen Foren unterwegs, und alle haben etwas gemeinsam.  Des Deutschen liebste Beschäftigung. 
Und das ihr nicht solange grübeln müsst über was ich überhaupt Schreibe, sage ich es euch. *MECKERN *
Man liest im Grunde immer die 3 Gleichen Sätze.  *1.* Der Streaming-Dienst ist misst. *2*. Besser wäre es wenn die Spiele für den PC konvertiert werden würden. *3*. Es ist zu teuer. 
Schon mal daran gedacht das PSNOW nicht nur für Hardcore-Gamer gemacht wurde. Die Spiele sollen einer breiten Masse zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Und das geht nicht wenn die Spiele für den PC konvertiert werden würden, Dazu braucht man einen potenten PC den sich nicht jeder Leisten kann und will. 
Wenn die Spiele für den PC konvertiert werden würden gäbe es auch wieder des Deutschen liebste Beschäftigung (Siehe oben ).  Gemecker Nr. 1. Die Grafik ist Scheiße. Gemecker Nr. 2. Sony spinnt doch für ein XX Jahre altes Spiel XX,- € zu verlangen.  Gemecker Nr. 3. Warum gibt es keine Unterstützung für Maus und Tastatur. Und Gemecker Nr. 4 . (Siehe PSPlus) Warum wird Spiel XYZ nicht konvertiert, weshalb werden immer die anderen Genres bevorzugt. 

Sony geht mit PSNOW einen kostengünstigen Mittelweg für alle. Des weiteren muss es ja nicht nur bei dem Angebot bleiben.  Man könnte es zukünftig  weiter ausbauen. Es gibt  ja noch Spiele von PS1, Ps2, PSP, PSVita und Filme/Serien.
Und ja es ist kostengünstig. Wie viele Leute haben sich früher Spiele in der Videothek ausgeliehen und dabei Unsummen ausgegeben.
Ich wäre früher froh gewesen wenn es eine Flatrate gegeben hätte. 
Und das Thema Spiele gebraucht kaufen bringt auch nichts. Das Hauptspiel kostet vielleicht nur nen Appel und nen Ei, aber die DLC dazu muss man sich dann trotzdem Neu kaufen, wenn es diese nicht auf Disc gibt.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2017)

khaalan schrieb:


> finde ich furchtbar, das über diesen mist in einer zeitschrift namens "PCGames" berichtet wird. hoffentlich wirds ein flop *daumen drück*



zum gefühlt 754sten mal, die Internet-Seite ist Multiplattform, in der Zeitschrift steht nicht der Bericht zu PS-Now, aber hauptsache wieder mal meckern


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2017)

Zumal es hier explizit um PS Now auf dem *PC* geht...


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist halt der billigste Weg Geld zu verdienen. Die Kunden sollten so etwas mit Boykott strafen.



Reicht es nicht einfach, wenn Du sagst, daß Du die ganze Schose skeptisch siehst? Müssen, nur weil Dir die Sache nicht behagt, alle anderen gleich der Aufforderung zum Boykott Folge leisten? ^^

Nicht alle Gamer sind Core-Gamer und Sammler. Wahrscheinlich stellen die Gelegenheitsspieler sogar die Mehrheit, so genau weiß ich das nicht. Ein Vorteil des Streamings ist zweifellos, daß man jetzt auch auch auf schwachbrüstigen PCs oder Konsolen technisch anspruchsvolle Spiele zocken kann. Außerdem weichen die Systemgrenzen auf. Ich bin mir sicher, daß der eine oder andere PCler jetzt die Gelegenheit ergreifen wird, für 17 Euro "Red Dead Redemption" oder "The Last of Us" zu spielen.

Und auch wenn einem die Sache mit dem Streaming-Abo als eingefleischter Zocker stinken mag: das Streaming wird die Spielelandschaft verändern. Diesen Zug hält niemand mehr auf, außer evtl. ein EMP oder ein Bürgerkrieg, aber gut, dann liegt die Infrastruktur eh am Boden. Was wir hier sehen, ist die Zukunft. Und wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.

Hab jetzt übrigens mal so ein bißchen getestet. "Red Dead Redemption" sieht etwas verwaschener aus als das Original, aber immer noch ganz anständig. Schon die Vorlage ist aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr ganz aktuell, obwohl sie ganz akzeptabel gealtert ist. Hier wäre mal ein Remaster nicht verkehrt.

Dann hab ich mal einen PS4-Titel in Now ausprobiert, und zwar "Tearaway Unfolded", und hier gab es kristallklare, butterweiche Optik, eigentlich kein Unterschied zum "echten" Spiel. Nagelt mich nicht auf die technischen Details fest, aber auf mich wirkte es wie echte 1080p und eine Bildrate deutlich oberhalb von 30 fps. Das war schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zumal es hier explizit um PS Now auf dem *PC* geht...



Allerdings! Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere einfach noch nicht begriffen, daß man PlayStation Now auch am PC nutzen kann.

Ansonsten rege ich mich über die Schrebergartenmentalität einiger User schon gar nicht mehr auf und nehme das als putzige Folklore. Wie kann man nur so kleinkariert sein? Deutschland den Deutschen; das Auenland den Hobbits; Linkshänder bitte nur noch in Linkshänderforen; Karnickel und Hasen werden gebeten, getrennte Eingänge zu benutzen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mal einen PS4-Titel in Now ausprobiert, und zwar "Tearaway Unfolded", und hier gab es kristallklare, butterweiche Optik, eigentlich kein Unterschied zum "echten" Spiel. Nagelt mich nicht auf die technischen Details fest, aber auf mich wirkte es wie echte 1080p und eine Bildrate deutlich oberhalb von 30 fps. Das war schon beeindruckend.



Tearaway hab ich nicht getestet, dafür Killzone Shadowfall.
Das ist ja ein grafisch sehr hübsches Spiel von den Guerrillas und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass das über Now etwas unschärfer wirkt, als im Original.
Kommt sicher immer auch irgendwie auf das Spiel an.


----------



## srunner3 (26. August 2017)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe;

ich habe mich zum neu gestarteten PS Now per PC angemeldet.
Mein System:
> Gaming-Laptop ASUS G74, i7-2630, Geforce 560M, 12 GB RAM
> Internetverbindung mit 30 Mbit ist ausreichend
> verwende einen Dualshock-Controller
> Kreditkartendaten sind hinterlegt
> sonst habe ich auch alles im Konto gepflegt

Ich kann überhaupt kein Spiel starten!!
Bei Klick auf den "Starten"-Button kurze Arbeit des Systems (Kreis) und dann passiert überhaupt nichts...?
-> es geht nicht weiter
-> es kommt keine Fehlermeldung

Was kann ich machen?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich habe keine Ahnung was lost ist!


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Kommt sicher immer auch irgendwie auf das Spiel an.



Ich werd mir heute nochmal ein paar andere PS4-Spiele zum Vergleich angucken. Aber das ist natürlich gut denkbar, daß der verwendete Video-Encoder bei der Trickfilmoptik von "Tearaway" einfach bessere Karten hat.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

srunner3 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal Hilfe;



Wie hast Du denn den DualShock mit dem PC verbunden? Ich weiß gar nicht genau, wie das geht. Ich dachte bisher, dafür braucht man einen speziellen USB-Adapter von Sony. Hast Du den Controller mal versuchsweise ganz abgeklemmt, einfach nur, um ihn als mögliche Fehlerquelle auszuschließen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, dafür braucht man einen speziellen USB-Adapter von Sony.



Es reicht dafür auch das USB-Kabel des Controllers.


----------



## USA911 (26. August 2017)

Was dieses Game-Flatrate-Streaming in meinen Augen fördern wird: Die DLC Politik wird noch katastrophaler, denn die hersteller haben ja das Argument: " Brauchst Du ja nicht kaufen, Nutze PS Now und sie sind dabei" danach hat man sie angefixt und die Preise der Streaming Dienste steigen und steigen... Ebenso kommen dann die Überholspuren beim Internet, womit wieder der Kunde zum nächsten Goldesel wird, da er ja die bandbreite braucht" (Und nein, das ist nicht Alu-hut) die ersten Gesetze und politischen Entscheidungen sind gegen die Netzneutralität schon gefallen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

*Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke*



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht einfach, wenn Du sagst, daß Du die ganze Schose skeptisch siehst? Müssen, nur weil Dir die Sache nicht behagt, alle anderen gleich der Aufforderung zum Boykott Folge leisten? ^^
> 
> Nicht alle Gamer sind Core-Gamer und Sammler. Wahrscheinlich stellen die Gelegenheitsspieler sogar die Mehrheit, so genau weiß ich das nicht. Ein Vorteil des Streamings ist zweifellos, daß man jetzt auch auch auf schwachbrüstigen PCs oder Konsolen technisch anspruchsvolle Spiele zocken kann. Außerdem weichen die Systemgrenzen auf. Ich bin mir sicher, daß der eine oder andere PCler jetzt die Gelegenheit ergreifen wird, für 17 Euro "Red Dead Redemption" oder "The Last of Us" zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke eben bereits weiter. Das ist wie mit den digitalen Spieleausgaben. Damals hieß es auch "keine Angst, das ist nur ein alternatives Zusatzangebot". Mittlerweile muß man froh sein, wenn man überhaupt noch irgendein Spiel als Retail bekommt. AC Origins gibt es z.B. nur noch digital.

Das haben wir schon durch. Wäre Steam beim Release von HL2 und weiteren Titeln boykottiert worden hätten wir heute noch die Möglichkeit, PC-Spiele gebraucht zu veräußern. Aber der Kunde hat auch das geschluckt. Andere haben Steam gleichgetan und der Gebraucht-PC-Games-Markt ist tot, Jim.

Der nächste Schritt nach den mittlerweile 80% reinen Downloadtiteln ist das Streaming. Ist das als nächstes etabliert, gibt es Spiele nur noch auf diesem Weg und kein Spielekauf mehr. Der Publisher hat dann endlich die 100%ige Kontrolle über die Game-Lebenszeit. Na super. Ist echt mein Fall *sarkasmusmod off*. 

In 8 Jahren mal wieder das Spiel X zocken? Pech gehabt, der Stream ist abgeschaltet. Nehm gefälligst ein anderes Spiel. 

Genau deshalb muß man der Situation jetzt zu Beginn bereits vorbeugen, wenn man als Kunde noch die Macht dazu hat. Später ist es dann zu spät. Aber der Kunde wird wieder zu doof sein und die Zeichen der Zeit erneut nicht erkennen.

Das ist wie das Abschalten der Server von MMO-Titeln. Da schaut man dann in die Röhre. Daß man diese Entwicklung begrüßen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Aber das Kunden-Lamm schluckt alles, was man ihm vorsetzt. Speziell im Gamingsektor (leider).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AC Origins gibt es z.B. nur noch digital.



Wie kommst du da drauf?
https://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Cre...&sr=1-1&keywords=assassins+creed+origins&th=1


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

*Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke*

Seit wann denn das? Als ich das letzte mal im Ubisoft-Shop war gab es die Editionen nur digital.


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2017)

Streaming wird sich durchsetzen. Derzeit ist das Spieleangebot noch zu gering und die Preise sind (in Deutschland) zu hoch. Die Beschränkung auf Windows PCs und PS4 schränkt die Benutzerschaft noch mal deutlich ein. Schließlich sind das zwei Plattformen, wo die Leute traditionell spielen und erstmal nicht so sehr auf Cloud-Services angewiesen sind. Sony kalkuliert ganz sicher damit, denn sie müssen die entsprechende Infrastruktur vorhalten, damit alles flüssig läuft. Da dürfte es ihnen ganz recht sein, wenn nicht gleich alle Tore der Hölle geöffnet sind. 

Aber das wird langsam wachsen.  Es werden mehr und mehr Spiele hinzukommen und irgendwann werden auch die anderen Beschränkung wegfallen. Ich bin mal gespannt ob und in welcher Form Microsoft irgendwann reagiert. Wäre für Microsoft auch endlich ein Hebel gegen Valve, denen sie ja mit ihrem Windows-Store nicht beikommen. Eine Windows Gaming-Cloud müsste Valve bei Microsoft lizenzieren und das dürfte für Valve sehr teuer werden. Kein Wunder, dass Valve bisher nichts von Cloud Gaming wissen will. Ich denke mal, dass in spätestens 10 Jahren das  Cloud Gaming anfangen wird das traditionelle Gaming zu verdrängen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich denke eben bereits weiter. Das ist wie mit den digitalen Spieleausgaben. Damals hieß es auch "keine Angst, das ist nur ein alternatives Zusatzangebot". Mittlerweile muß man froh sein, wenn man überhaupt noch irgendein Spiel als Retail bekommt. AC Origins gibt es z.B. nur noch digital.



Natürlich sehe ich auch die Gefahren. Wenn es ganz übel kommt, besitzt man gar keine Games mehr, sondern bezahlt nur noch für das Privileg, sie mieten zu dürfen. Ich bin aber optimistisch, daß es nicht so kommen wird. Ich denke, es wird so laufen wie bei Filmen, da hat sich ja auch Streaming in der Breite durchgesetzt, einfach weil es sehr attraktiv ist. Trotzdem kann man noch Filme in der Box kaufen, sammeln, gebraucht weiterverkaufen und natürlich offline gucken. Ich sehe das Streaming da eher als Erweiterung des Angebots.


----------



## CrysoN86 (26. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich denke eben bereits weiter. Das ist wie mit den digitalen Spieleausgaben. Damals hieß es auch "keine Angst, das ist nur ein alternatives Zusatzangebot". Mittlerweile muß man froh sein, wenn man überhaupt noch irgendein Spiel als Retail bekommt. AC Origins gibt es z.B. nur noch digital.
> 
> Das haben wir schon durch. Wäre Steam beim Release von HL2 und weiteren Titeln boykottiert worden hätten wir heute noch die Möglichkeit, PC-Spiele gebraucht zu veräußern. Aber der Kunde hat auch das geschluckt. Andere haben Steam gleichgetan und der Gebraucht-PC-Games-Markt ist tot, Jim.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe auch Anfangs skeptisch der Digitalisierung von Videospielen gegenübergestanden, doch mittlerweile will ich es nicht mehr missen. Nie war es einfacher, günstiger und schneller an Videospiele zu kommen, genauso wie dadurch erst der wichtige Indie-Markt eine Plattform erhalten hat und sich verbreiten konnte. Wenn ich dran denke, meine Steambibliothek in physischer Form hier liegen zu haben, dann bräuchte ich ein extra Zimmer, nein Danke. Ich als Kunde habe es also gerne geschluckt, ist meine Art von Spieler jetzt also schlimmer als andere Zocker, welche scheinbar in ihrer Vergangenheit leben wollen? Wahrscheinlich sind die Befürworter, Nutzer in der Mehrheit, vllt auch nur, weil es die Mehrheit nicht interessiert und sie einfach nur Spaß haben wollen. Hat dann die Leichtgläubigkeit, das Wegsehen und das Desinteresse für die Entwicklung der Kunden also dazu geführt, dass in deinen Augen vieles schlechter wird bzw wurde? Tja vllt, aber scheinbar will es die Mehrheit nunmal so bzw. nutzt es, weil es funktioniert, sonst wäre es anders verlaufen.

Auf der anderen Seite: Wer hätte denn gedacht, dass er viele alte Spiele heute noch zocken kann, teils gar in besseren Versionen? Das ist auch eine Entwicklung, eine die man vor einigen Jahren gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Videospiele streamen ist auch nicht das "Böse". nur weil du nur schlechtes drin siehst. Eventuell gibt es dann auch wieder andere "positive" Effekte drauf, sofern sich der Markt dahingehend entwickelt hat, weil nichts an deine Hardware gebunden ist. Keine Ahnung. Wenn der Markt es will, dann wird es sich durchsetzen, wenn du alle bekehren möchtest bitte, probiers, aber wenns nicht klappt, dann akzeptiere zumindest die Meinung anderer.

Zudem, wer wirklich nur seine 10-20 Jahre alten Games zocken will, die Zeit dafür, auf dem z.Z. riesigen Videospielmarkt, findet, wo man ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr mit dem zocken hinterherkommt, aufgrund der Masse an qualitativ hochwertigen Videospielen, der sollte sich vllt fragen, ob er diesem Hobby noch nachgehen sollte. Entweder findet man für sich eine Lösung dies zu tun, schaut auf sich entwickelnde externe Möglichkeiten (gog) oder aber man hinterfragt seinen Konsum, stellt fest, dass man vllt doch nur 1, 2 Titel immer wieder hervorkramt und merkt dann, dass das eigene Geschrei viel zu leise für diesen Markt ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

Mich haben die Downloadspiele alleine über den Preis gekriegt. Ich selbst kaufe auf dem PC seit Jahren nicht mehr Retail, das letzte war die Skyrim Legendary Edition und auch nur, weil die genauso teuer war wie als Download.

Auf Konsole sieht das anders aus, Konsolenspiele waren aber auch schon immer etwas besonderes für mich im Gegensatz zur Massenware PC Spiel. Wo ich auf Computer teilweise Hunderte Spiele hatte (okay, insgesamt sollten es inzwischen durch die Jahrzehnte locker 3000 oder so sein), habe ich für jede Konsole immer nur sehr selektiv gekauft und am Ende immer so 20 bis 50 Spiele, mit Ausnahme der PS3, da sind es inzwischen auch gut 80 oder mehr. Die wollte ich dann auch immer als Sammlerstücke im Regal stehen haben.
Inzwischen ist dies jedoch auch aufgeweicht, da es auch langsam gute Sales in den eShops der Konsolen gibt, sodass es sich dort gelegentlich lohnt bei Downloadspielen zuzugreifen.

Ist bei mir also letztlich alles eine Sache des Preises. Für ein Downloadspiel würde ich nie mehr als 20 Euro zahlen und das muss dann schon was verdammt tolles und auch komplettes sein. Mein teuerstes Downloadspiel war entsprechend Trails of Cold Steel 2 für glaube 16,99 Euro. Für normale GotY Editionen gebe ich 15 aus, für gute normale Spiele bis zu 10 und für Standardspiele bis zu 5 Euro.

Für Retailversionen (auf Konsole) bin ich hingegen da auch gerne bereit 10 Euro Aufschlag zu oben genannten Preisen hinzulegen.


Unabhängig vom Internet wird Streaming allerdings NIE (jedenfalls mit (Weiterentwicklung) der Technik wie sie heute ist) eine Alternative für richtige Zocker sein, höchstens ein Zusatzangebot. Denn wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, um aktuelle Games auf höchsten Details mit höchsten Auflösungen und Bildwiederholraten spielen zu können müssen die Streaminganbieter ja auch die teure aktuelle Gaminghardware haben - undwar für jeden der gleichzeitig online ist. Und wer dann heute z.B. in WQHD mit 140 FPS GSync zockt und vielleicht gar zwei GF 1080TI in seinem Rechner hat, wie will ihm das ein Streaminganbieter finanziell leistbar zur Verfügung stellen? Gleiches Spiel in der Zukunft, wenn dann 8k Gaming und 240FPS "Standard" beim Highend-Zocken sind. 

Playstation Now funktioniert deswegen so gut, weil das alles PS2, PSP / Vita, PS3 und wenige ausgewählte, meist technisch anspruchslosere oder herunterskalierte PS4 Games sind. Die Hardware zur Berechnung ist heute günstig, weil da eben nur fünf bis zehn Jahre alte Leistung abgerufen werden muss.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

*Playstation Now auf dem PC: Unsere ersten Eindrücke*



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Natürlich sehe ich auch die Gefahren. Wenn es ganz übel kommt, besitzt man gar keine Games mehr, sondern bezahlt nur noch für das Privileg, sie mieten zu dürfen. Ich bin aber optimistisch, daß es nicht so kommen wird. Ich denke, es wird so laufen wie bei Filmen, da hat sich ja auch Streaming in der Breite durchgesetzt, einfach weil es sehr attraktiv ist. Trotzdem kann man noch Filme in der Box kaufen, sammeln, gebraucht weiterverkaufen und natürlich offline gucken. Ich sehe das Streaming da eher als Erweiterung des Angebots.



Ich sage nur Simpsons: DVD eingestellt weil gestreamt wird. So die Begründung von Fox.

Jetzt habe ich von der Serie Staffel 1-18 und 20 und schau beim Rest quasi in die Röhre. Von anderen Serien (Full House) gibt es nur Staffel 1-4 (oder 5?) von 9. Von Ein Colt für alle Fälle nur 2 Staffeln. Family Matters erscheint erst gar nicht in D. 

Die Streamingplattformen (Netflix und Co.) machen den DVD-/Bluraymarkt sukzessive kaputt. Sieht man auch am flächenhaften Sterben der Videotheken

Das Sterben der Film-"Retails" ist im Vollen Gange.

Ähnlich wird es beim Gaming werden. Und die Abhängigkeit von den Firmen und deren Angeboten erhöht sich weiter. Haut die Streamingplattform die Serie X aus dem Angebot raus schaut man in die Röhre. Hat man die DVD/Bluray legt man die rein.


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Playstation Now funktioniert deswegen so gut, weil das alles PS2, PSP / Vita, PS3 und wenige ausgewählte, meist technisch anspruchslosere oder herunterskalierte PS4 Games sind. Die Hardware zur Berechnung ist heute günstig, weil da eben nur fünf bis zehn Jahre alte Leistung abgerufen werden muss.



Grundsätzlich ist es in der Cloud günstiger, weil Du die Systeme gleichmäßig auslasten kannst. Meine PS4 ist die meiste Zeit über ausgeschaltet. Bei Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Netze lohnt es nicht mehr die Hardware bei den Kunden vorzuhalten. Das ist geradezu physikalisch vorgegeben. Alle unserere Services laufen heute in der Cloud.  Auch Microsoft wird früher oder später auf den Zug aufspringen. Valve hat natürlich kein Interesse daran, weil sie sich es in der aktuellen Umgebung äußerst gemütlich gemacht haben und wie die Made im Speck leben. Sowas wärt aber nicht ewig. Daher werkelt Valve ja auch schon mal an SteamOS. Mit erstaunlicher Energie und Durchhaltevermögen, bei einem System, das praktisch von niemandem genutzt wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

@MichaelG

Na ja, das war schon früher bei DVDs nicht anders, dass da nicht alles erschien, dein Beispiel mit Ein Colt für alle Fälle zeigt es ja. Alte Serien wurden auch nur versuchsweise auf DVD gebracht, haben die sich nicht gut genug verkauft kam der Rest nie. Captain Future ist da glaube ich ein ähnliches Beispiel. Einige Serien kamen erst gar nicht auf DVD hierzulande, ich wollte u.a. z.B. unbedingt Alien Nation haben, habe mir dann das Boxset aus UK importiert, weil einfach nie auf deutsch erschienen.

Simpsons ist natürlich ein Extrembeispiel, die Serie lief ja auch seit den 80ern. Andere Serien haben auch die Plattformen im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder gewechselt, gerade ja auch im Spielebereich wäre das ja normal. Ich meine was sollen die Leute sagen, die Simpsons auf VHS gesammelt haben ... ^^

Spannender sind letztlich tatsächlich aktuellere Serien. Da merkt man teilweise deutlich, je langlebiger die sind, dass die deutschen DVDs immer und immer später kommen, teilweise inzwischen ein bis zwei Jahre nach der TV Ausstrahlung. Ich würde dafür nicht unbedingt Streaming die Schuld geben sondern eher, dass viele Leute irgendwann das Interesse an einer Serie verlieren und somit der potenzielle Käuferkreis immer geringer wird.  
Ein gewisses Problem sehe ich da auch in der Qualität, die DVD liegt da inzwischen ja doch ein wenig zurück und wer vielleicht TV mit 720p guckt, der ist dann von den DVD ein wenig enttäuscht. Wobei ich eben denke, dass der normale TV Konsument nicht unbedingt Interesse an BR hat. Aber der sagt sich dann halt, dann schaue ich das lieber nur am TV und spare mir die DVD.




1xok schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es in der Cloud günstiger, weil Du die Systeme gleichmäßig auslasten kannst. Meine PS4 ist die meiste Zeit über ausgeschaltet. Bei Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Netze lohnt es nicht mehr die Hardware bei den Kunden vorzuhalten. Das ist geradezu physikalisch vorgegeben. Alle unserere Services laufen heute in der Cloud.  Auch Microsoft wird früher oder später auf den Zug aufspringen. Valve hat natürlich kein Interesse daran, weil sie sich es in der aktuellen Umgebung äußerst gemütlich gemacht haben und wie die Made im Speck leben. Sowas wärt aber nicht ewig. Daher werkelt Valve ja auch schon mal an SteamOS. Mit erstaunlicher Energie und Durchhaltevermögen, bei einem System, das praktisch von niemandem genutzt wird.


Sicherlich ist es günstiger, wenn man da einen Servercluster hat in dem dann 100 GF 1080TI parallel werkeln und man damit dann vielleicht 150 bis 200 Spieler gleichzeitig abdecken kann. Aber was ist, wie gesagt, wenn alle die 1080TI Leistung voll haben wollen oder gar noch mehr? 
Wie gesagt, das ist enorm teuer, es bleibt ja nicht nur bei den Anschaffungskosten, der ganze Krempel muss gekühlt werden, kostet Strom und Platz und vor allem auch Wartung. Das alles kostet enorm viel Geld.
Das ist auch ein großer Unterschied zu eben Cloud Diensten, die brauchen halt "nur" Festplattenspeicher ohne Ende. Das kostet entsprechend natürlich nur einen Bruchteil (und ist dennoch auch gar nicht so günstig zu betreiben).


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2017)

Das hat sich aber gefühlt stark verschärft.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Natürlich sehe ich auch die Gefahren. Wenn es ganz übel kommt, *besitzt man gar keine Games mehr, sondern bezahlt nur noch für das Privileg, sie mieten zu dürfen.* Ich bin aber optimistisch, daß es nicht so kommen wird. Ich denke, es wird so laufen wie bei Filmen, da hat sich ja auch Streaming in der Breite durchgesetzt, einfach weil es sehr attraktiv ist. Trotzdem kann man noch Filme in der Box kaufen, sammeln, gebraucht weiterverkaufen und natürlich offline gucken. Ich sehe das Streaming da eher als Erweiterung des Angebots.


Jetzt schon mietest du nur das Recht Pc Spiele zu spielen.Wirklich besitzen tust du bei Steam, Origin, Uplay oder Battle.net lange keine Games mehr.Ist der jeweilige Client länger nicht verfügbar dann wirst du viele "deiner"Games nicht mehr spielen können. 
Früher vor der Accountbindung hast du deine Spiele noch besessen als du offline die Disc ins Pc DVD Laufwerk legen konntest um danach los zu spielen.Heute darfst du via Steam,Origin,UPLAY oder Battle.net erst mal den Entwickler via Seriennummer fragen ob du das Game überhaupt spielen darfst. 
Dieses Nutzungsrecht kann dir der Entwickler jederzeit per Knopfdruck nehmen.Dann ist deine Disc etc nutzlos. Und du darfst es neu kaufen .............es ist bereits ganz übel und wird nicht erst so kommen...........in Zukunft werden alle Games eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung fordern .Heutzutage wird es immer wieder probiert mit always online und die Leute regen sich drüber auf wie damals über die Accountbindung als Steam erschien.Heute loben die meisten Steam und Co. in den Himmel wie toll dieser Service doch ist das Steam alles über mein Verhalten beim spielen aufzeichnet. Selbst wie oft ich eine Raucherpause mache etc. analysisert Steam automatisch oder oder oder. Toll nicht wahr ? 
Da ich aber gern Pc Games spiele komme ich da schlecht mehr drum rum weil damals zu viele die Accountbindung hingenommen haben.Lange hab ich meine Retail gekauften Spiele mit Cracks gespielt bis ich mal einen Steam Account zähneknirschend erstellt hatte.................


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon mietest du nur das Recht Pc Spiele zu spielen.Wirklich besitzen tust du bei Steam, Origin, Uplay oder Battle.net lange keine Games mehr.Ist der jeweilige Client länger nicht verfügbar dann wirst du viele "deiner"Games nicht mehr spielen können.



Ich gebe zu, daß ich mir da aus Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit wenig Gedanken drum mache. Ich bin schon längere Zeit treuer Bewohner des Sony-Lagers, und mir schon ist schon klar, daß Sony kein wohltätiger Verein ist, sondern ein profitorientierter Konzern. Das sieht ja bei der Konkurrenz nicht anders aus. Google weiß wahrscheinlich inzwischen mehr über mich als ich selbst, und ich kann das nur noch resigniert zur Kenntnis nehmen. Vielleicht wird es in der Zukunft nicht nur Kriege ums Trinkwasser, sondern auch um Daten geben.

Seit kurzer Zeit daddel ich auch wieder am PC, und was nimmt man da? Na klar, Steam. Ist halt verbreitet und bequem. Ich wollte mal WhatsApp boykottieren, bin dann aber einfach an meinen Mitmenschen gescheitert. Was nützt mir Signal, wenn ich da allein auf weiter Flur bin?

Immerhin hat Steam noch keinen Online-Zwang. Ich kann hier alle Games auch offline starten, oder gibt es Games, bei denen das nicht so ist? Microsoft hat sich ja bei dem Versuch, den Markt für gebrauchte Spiele auszutrocknen, gewaltig die Finger verbrannt. Der Image-Schaden -- und auch der finanzelle Schaden -- für Microsoft war gewaltig. Zum Glück für uns alle. Die Gamer, diese blöden Schafe, lassen vieles mit sich mit machen, aber es gibt auch Grenzen. Und ich glaube nicht, daß die Käufer es hinnehmen werden, wenn Spiele nicht mehr gekauft werden können. Profit läßt sich nur mit den Kunden machen, nicht auf Dauer gegen die Kunden.

Ach, und mit den Raucherpausen ... mach es wie ich: Steig aufs Dampfen um!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon mietest du nur das Recht Pc Spiele zu spielen.Wirklich besitzen tust du bei Steam, Origin, Uplay oder Battle.net lange keine Games mehr.Ist der jeweilige Client länger nicht verfügbar dann wirst du viele "deiner"Games nicht mehr spielen können.
> Früher vor der Accountbindung hast du deine Spiele noch besessen als du offline die Disc ins Pc DVD Laufwerk legen konntest um danach los zu spielen.Heute darfst du via Steam,Origin,UPLAY oder Battle.net erst mal den Entwickler via Seriennummer fragen ob du das Game überhaupt spielen darfst.
> Dieses Nutzungsrecht kann dir der Entwickler jederzeit per Knopfdruck nehmen.Dann ist deine Disc etc nutzlos. Und du darfst es neu kaufen .............es ist bereits ganz übel und wird nicht erst so kommen...........in Zukunft werden alle Games eine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung fordern .Heutzutage wird es immer wieder probiert mit always online und die Leute regen sich drüber auf wie damals über die Accountbindung als Steam erschien.Heute loben die meisten Steam und Co. in den Himmel wie toll dieser Service doch ist das Steam alles über mein Verhalten beim spielen aufzeichnet. Selbst wie oft ich eine Raucherpause mache etc. analysisert Steam automatisch oder oder oder. Toll nicht wahr ?
> Da ich aber gern Pc Games spiele komme ich da schlecht mehr drum rum weil damals zu viele die Accountbindung hingenommen haben.Lange hab ich meine Retail gekauften Spiele mit Cracks gespielt bis ich mal einen Steam Account zähneknirschend erstellt hatte.................



So einfach ist das rechtlich nicht. Zunächst ist das Problem, dass der Steam Client und somit dein Account Valve gehören. Die gekauften Spiele dort drauf sind jedoch immer noch voll dein Eigentum. Valve verwaltet sie halt für dich. 

Und Hersteller / Anbieter können eben alles machen, solange sich keiner beschwert, sprich, sie verklagt. Und tun das eben teilweise leider auch, sie schauen halt, wie weit sie gehen können.
Einfach ein gekauftes Spiel aus deiner Bibliothek löschen ist z.B. absolut nicht drin, selbst wenn das z.B. ein reines Onlinespiel ist und die Server davon längst abgeschaltet sind. Wenn du den Client gekauft hast, dann muss der auch in deiner Bibliothek bleiben. 
Problem ist eben halt, das wegen einem Spiel für 50 Euro niemand vor Gericht zieht. Das ist aber erst mal nötig, damit es entsprechende Grundsatzurteile gibt, zumindest solange es keine passenden Gesetze für diesen ganzen Online-Krams gibt.


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @MichaelG
> Sicherlich ist es günstiger, wenn man da einen Servercluster hat in dem dann 100 GF 1080TI parallel werkeln und man damit dann vielleicht 150 bis 200 Spieler gleichzeitig abdecken kann. Aber was ist, wie gesagt, wenn alle die 1080TI Leistung voll haben wollen oder gar noch mehr?
> Wie gesagt, das ist enorm teuer, es bleibt ja nicht nur bei den Anschaffungskosten, der ganze Krempel muss gekühlt werden, kostet Strom und Platz und vor allem auch Wartung. Das alles kostet enorm viel Geld.
> Das ist auch ein großer Unterschied zu eben Cloud Diensten, die brauchen halt "nur" Festplattenspeicher ohne Ende. Das kostet entsprechend natürlich nur einen Bruchteil (und ist dennoch auch gar nicht so günstig zu betreiben).




Wir würden uns wahrscheinlich wundern, wenn wir wüssten wie weit man das eindampfen kann. Meistens tut die Konsole halt einfach gar nichts oder nur wenig. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass da Grafikkarten laufen, die man im Laden kaufen kann. Das werden Custom Designs  sein. Der Condor von der  US-Airforce kam schon vor 7 Jahren auf 500 Teraflops. Bestand damals, glaube ich, aus knapp 2000 PS3. Mit aktuellen Prozessoren wäre so eine Anlage heute natürlich um ein vielfaches leistungsfähiger. Mit der entsprechenden Software kann man da sicher deutlich mehr Spieler bedienen als mit 2000 Konsolen. Sony wird das modular aufgebaut haben und bei Bedarf erweitern.

Ich denke halt einfach, dass im Moment das nur eine Minderheit verwendet, weil für die Zielgruppe kaum interessante Games dabei sind. Aber Verluste macht Sony damit sicherlich nicht, sonst würden sie es nicht immer weiter ausrollen.


----------



## Desotho (26. August 2017)

battschack schrieb:


> Sowas soll sich ned durchsetzen, will ich heute nicht und auch später nicht.



Hat genausowenig bei den Spielen Zukunft wie bei Filmen und Serien!


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Hat genausowenig bei den Spielen Zukunft wie bei Filmen und Serien!



naja bei Filmen und vor allen Serien ist Streaming schon recht beliebt. Solange es nur eine Alternative zu Retail und Download bleibt, ist es mir egal, man muss es ja nicht nutzen ohne dass einem was vorenthalten wird


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> naja bei Filmen und vor allen Serien ist Streaming schon recht beliebt. Solange es nur eine Alternative zu Retail und Download bleibt, ist es mir egal, man muss es ja nicht nutzen ohne dass einem was vorenthalten wird



Ehrlich gesagt besitze ich keine einzige Serie, die ich mir die letzten Jahre auf Netflix angeschaut habe. Und es gibt nur wenige, die ich nochmal schauen würde. Und wenn ich mir überlege wie viel Lager oder Festplattenplatz  das wegnimmt, stellt sich mir einfach die Frage nach dem Sinn. Ich meine, es ist vielleicht ein gutes Gefühl, weil man als Mensch gerne Sachen besitzt, aber wann braucht man das wirklich?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Wir würden uns wahrscheinlich wundern, wenn wir wüssten wie weit man das eindampfen kann. Meistens tut die Konsole halt einfach gar nichts oder nur wenig. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass da Grafikkarten laufen, die man im Laden kaufen kann. Das werden Custom Designs  sein. Der Condor von der  US-Airforce kam schon vor 7 Jahren auf 500 Teraflops. Bestand damals, glaube ich, aus knapp 2000 PS3. Mit aktuellen Prozessoren wäre so eine Anlage heute natürlich um ein vielfaches leistungsfähiger. Mit der entsprechenden Software kann man da sicher deutlich mehr Spieler bedienen als mit 2000 Konsolen. Sony wird das modular aufgebaut haben und bei Bedarf erweitern.
> 
> Ich denke halt einfach, dass im Moment das nur eine Minderheit verwendet, weil für die Zielgruppe kaum interessante Games dabei sind. Aber Verluste macht Sony damit sicherlich nicht, sonst würden sie es nicht immer weiter ausrollen.



Da wirfst du mal wieder viele verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf. 
So einfach ist das alles nicht. Die PS3 hat z.B. alleine aufgrund ihrer Cell Architektur eine theoretische Rechenleistung von 6TFlops gehabt, ist als in der blanken Theorie so schnell wie eine XBox One X. Aufgrund dessen, dass es einfach vom Aufwand her schlicht unmöglich ist das Teil in Assembler direkt zu programmieren kommt von den 6TFlop aber nicht mal 0,5 TFlop am Ende unten bei der Leistung raus. Die PS3 sollte ja damals nicht mal einen Grafikchip haben, weil der Cell so unglaublich leistungsstark war.

Natürlich stecken in einem Streaming-Center keine Standard-PC Grafikkarten aus dem Einzelhandel. Das sind wenn dann große Server-Racks auf denen auf einer Platine gleich ein Dutzend oder mehr solcher Grafikchips stecken, die mit irrer Bandbreite dann an das System angebunden sind. Das hat aber in erster Linie eine Ersparnis bei den Wartungs-, Platz- und Stromkosten. Diese "Custom"-Designs müssen ja auch erst mal produziert werden und kleine Stückzahlen kosten eben. Kannst ja mal anschauen, was richtige Server-Hardware so im Einkauf kostet. Da landest du ganz schnell in den 100.000ern. Aber ohne jede GPU nur für CPU und RAM Bestückung.


----------



## Aenimus (26. August 2017)

Bin da wirklich noch ohne Meinung. Zumal mich eigentlich nur ein einziges Spiel von der PS3 reizt. Und das ist natürlich Demon Souls. Wenn es denn auf PS Now zu zocken wäre, in der Liste der verfügbaren Spiele ist es jedenfalls noch nicht gelistet. Mal abwarten und Tee trinken also.

Edit: Sehe ich das richtig das man Guthaben mit diesen Sony Prepaid Karten (die man z.B im Supermarkt kaufen) aufladen kann?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2017)

Nur kurz ein Einwurf an die Streaming-Befürworter: Ich schaue mir ständig Filme und Serien, die ich auf Datenträger besitze, noch mal an. Ist einfach großartig, nach ein paar Jahren wieder die Box aus dem Regal zu holen und z.B. The Wire erneut in einem Rutsch durchzugucken.

Die Vorteile von Netflix & Co. liegen natürlich auf der Hand, ich nutze diese Dienste auch ab und zu mal. Aber zum Beispiel hab ich im ersten Netflix-Monat (dem kostenlosen) die ersten vier Staffeln von Stargate Atlantis geguckt. Dann endete der Gratis-Monat und mir war (auch wegen dem damals noch nicht sooo breit gefächerten Angebot) das erst mal nicht die Monatsgebühr wert. Als ich ein Jahr später wieder reinschaute und Staffel 5 von SGA anschauen wollte, war die Serie nicht mehr im Angebot. Mit einer DVD wäre das nicht passiert 

Was mich besonders stört, ist aber das Aufsplitten der Inhalte über unterschiedliche Plattformen. Am PC ist das ja jetzt schon genauso schlimm: Battlefield nur bei Origin, Destiny 2 gibt's nur im Battle.net, der Rest bei Steam. Aktuell ist das ja nur ein Ärgernis, man muss sich halt erst hier und dann da anmelden. Aber in Zukunft wird das Nutzen dieser Dienste dann wohl auch Gebühren kosten anstatt dass man die Spiele kauft - ätzend. Dass man heute seine Spiele aber noch selbst besitzt, ist ja wie oben bereits geschrieben ein Trugschluss. Gerade am PC geht ja nichts mehr ohne Online-Aktivierung, der Kauf der DVD ist kompletter Quatsch, auch weil da ja nur Betaversionen drauf schlummern, die bei der Installation erst noch mit etlichen Gigabyte gepatcht werden müssen. 

Da haben Konsolenspiele aktuell einfach noch einen großen Vorteil. Hier ist auf der Disc wirklich noch das (fertige) Spiel drauf - man kann es weiterverkaufen, verleihen und sammeln. Ob sich das so bald ändert? Ich glaube kaum, selbst mit Angeboten wie PS Now. an hat ja gesehen, wie Microsoft für seine Always-Online-Pläne bei der Xbox One ausgebuht wurde und wie erfolgreich die PS4 im Anschluss mit dem traditionellen Disc-Modell gefahren ist. Am PC ist es zur Streaming-Zukunft dank Steam & Co. dagegen nur noch ein kleiner Schritt.

Auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Thema, wir behalten die Entwicklung definitiv im Auge!


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da wirfst du mal wieder viele verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf.



Welche denn? 

Der Condor hatte 500 Teraflops. Kann man sogar noch bei Heise nachlesen. Hab mir extra für Dich die Mühe gemacht und es nochmal herausgesucht:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Supercomputer-aus-Playstation-3-1153299.html

Mehr habe ich zum Thema nicht geschrieben.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (26. August 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, daß ich mir da aus Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit wenig Gedanken drum mache. Ich bin schon längere Zeit treuer Bewohner des Sony-Lagers, und mir schon ist schon klar, daß Sony kein wohltätiger Verein ist, sondern ein profitorientierter Konzern. Das sieht ja bei der Konkurrenz nicht anders aus. Google weiß wahrscheinlich inzwischen mehr über mich als ich selbst, und ich kann das nur noch resigniert zur Kenntnis nehmen. Vielleicht wird es in der Zukunft nicht nur Kriege ums Trinkwasser, sondern auch um Daten geben.
> 
> Seit kurzer Zeit daddel ich auch wieder am PC, und was nimmt man da? Na klar, Steam. Ist halt verbreitet und bequem. Ich wollte mal WhatsApp boykottieren, bin dann aber einfach an meinen Mitmenschen gescheitert. Was nützt mir Signal, wenn ich da allein auf weiter Flur bin?
> 
> ...



Als ich damals noch aktiv GTa V über steam gespielt hatte gab es oft durch meinen Provieder Internet Ausfälle und da verweigerte GTA V Steam Version oft den dienst weil es nicht zu Rockstar verbinden konnte.Der Button "Offline Modus" brachte im Social Club Fenster beim Start kein Ergebnis,es passierte einfach nur das Social club sich beendet hatte und ich via steam GTA V neu starten konnte mit der gleichen Meldung das Rockstar Games ohne Internet nicht erreichbar ist.......einige andere Spiele verweigerten damals ebenfalls den Dienst als sporadisch immer mein Internet ausfiel.Mir fallen auf anhieb keine Namen ein aber ich versuchte extra nicht always online Games zu starten. Es waren glaub ein bis 2 denuvo Titel dabei dei die exe Datei mal wieder bei Denuvo auf Originalzustand abgleichen wollten was sonst im Hintergrund passiert und der Nutzer keine Meldung davon auf seinem Bildschirm sieht.Nicht falsch verstehen ,Denuvo Spiele an sich machten mir nie Probleme sonst, wenn die Internet Verbindung aktiv war.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> 
> Der Condor hatte 500 Teraflops. Kann man sogar noch bei Heise nachlesen. Hab mir extra für Dich die Mühe gemacht und es nochmal herausgesucht:
> 
> ...



Na, der "Condor" wurde aber ja gerade nicht zum Spielen verwendet bzw. zur Darstellung von 3D Grafik. Von daher ist das alleine schon mal Äpfel mit Birnen. Auf der PS3 gab es ja auch viele Jahre lang die Seti @ Home Anwendung, mit der man seine PS3 dann rechnen lassen konnte, wenn man nicht spielte. 
Und es zeigt auch, dass die eben 1760 PS3 für die Leistung von 500 TFlops benötigten, die theoretische Leistung der PS3 also nicht annähernd ausreizen konnten.


----------



## dani1986hero (27. August 2017)

Jetzt ist es soweit der Pc ist jetzt leaderplatform man kann jedes Spiel was auf konsole erscheint drauf spielen. Anstatt Xbox + Ps4 + pro und der ganze scheiss mit ps+ ist es auf dem Pc jetzt viel einfach für Leute die nicht so gut informiert sind mit dem umgang mit der technick an viele Spiele zu kommen ohne jede Konsole zu besitzen somit auch viel günstiger. Meine i7 4790k ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und sie ist immer noch in den top 10. Also wer sagt pc und jedes Jahr neue Grafikarte und prozessor kaufen ist ein hater und uninformierter dummkopf.


----------



## 1xok (27. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na, der "Condor" wurde aber ja gerade nicht zum Spielen verwendet bzw. zur Darstellung von 3D Grafik. Von daher ist das alleine schon mal Äpfel mit Birnen. Auf der PS3 gab es ja auch viele Jahre lang die Seti @ Home Anwendung, mit der man seine PS3 dann rechnen lassen konnte, wenn man nicht spielte.
> Und es zeigt auch, dass die eben 1760 PS3 für die Leistung von 500 TFlops benötigten, die theoretische Leistung der PS3 also nicht annähernd ausreizen konnten.



Du zitierst mich zwar. Ich verstehe aber nicht den Sinn Deiner Kritik bzw. was Du mir mitteilen willst.

Ich wollte mit dem Condor lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass Sony und andere schon lange in dem Segment arbeiten. Dort einfach viel Erfahrung haben. 

Ob Du mit der Hardware Grafik, wissenschaftliche Anwendungen oder Kryptowährungen berechnest ist für die Anzahl der FLOPS irrelevant. Die bleibt immer gleich. Heutige Anlagen haben ein 20faches und mehr an Leistung und nutzen auch nicht mehr die ursprünglichen Cell-Prozessoren der PS3.  

Aber ich will das hier nicht vertiefen. Ich habe letzlich keine Ahnung von Großrechenanlagen und möchte mit Dir nicht darüber diskutieren. Du hast meinen Beitrag ganz einfach völlig missverstanden. Ist aber nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2017)

Solange es nur eine Alternative ist, stört mich das nicht. Bei Filmen und Musik kann man sich die Sachen ja auch noch ganz normal kaufen. Schlimm fände ich es allerdings, wenn das irgendwann nur noch über das Streaming Zeug laufen würde.

Zum Glück hab ich mittlerweile so viele Spiele, dass mich das gar nicht mehr so juckt. Sollen sie am Ende machen, was sie wollen. Ich hab Zockerei, die eigentlich für ein ganzes Leben reicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2017)

dani1986hero schrieb:


> man kann jedes Spiel was auf konsole erscheint drauf spielen.



So einfach ist es ja nun nicht.
Bei PS Now gibt es hauptsächlich nur PS3-Titel und ein handvoll PS4-Spiele aus der Anfangszeit dieser Generation.
Alles was wirklich neu und aktuell ist wird auch weiterhin so schnell nicht in PS Now auftauchen.
Bis Spiele wie Uncharted 4 oder Horizon bei PS Now zu finden sein werden, vergehen vermutlich locker noch mal 3-4 Jahre und der Zyklus hat sich bis dahin schon längst zur PS5 weiter gedreht.


----------



## Cyberthom (27. August 2017)

Naja hat auch was gutes, wenn nur noch alles über Streaming läuft. Keine Konsolen und PC die rumstehen müssen oder über die man sich ärgern muß einfach Bildschirm an und loslegen  dazu immer intelligentere  Eingabemöglichkeiten Officepakete inklusive so das man selbst ein Buch bequem auf derCoutch schreiben kann, hat schon was. Das wird schneller gehen als manche dies sich überhaupt vorstellen können.
Naja das Mittelalter hat sich auch nicht vorstellen können das die Erde ein  Hohle Nuss ist


----------



## Cyberthom (27. August 2017)

habe nur ich das gefühl das Sony Now  das für mich Still und heimlich auf meine PS4 platz einfach so ungefragt platzgenommen hat auch an den Resourcen nagt ?   wenn ich den Store durchstober kommt nach ca, der  halben Spiele plötzlich der blaue bitte warten Bildschirm und ich befinde mich an anfang der Spieleangebot wieder    auch Kontroller abbrüche und komisches Spieleverhalten als ob "Mitgeschnitten" wird... habe ich bei mir seit dem! hat das noch einer ?


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Du zitierst mich zwar. Ich verstehe aber nicht den Sinn Deiner Kritik bzw. was Du mir mitteilen willst.
> 
> Ich wollte mit dem Condor lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass Sony und andere schon lange in dem Segment arbeiten. Dort einfach viel Erfahrung haben.
> 
> ...



Sorry, falls ich da was mißverstanden habe. 
Aber eine meiner Aussagen war ja gerade, dass es halt wenig kostet alte Software berechnen zu lassen, weil man einfach alte günstige Hardware nehmen kann oder halt neue leistungsfähige Hardware wo dann statt einem Spiel vier alte Spiele gleichzeitig berechnet werden können. 
Probleme kriegen die Betreiber aber, wenn Streaming normales lokales Gaming ersetzen soll und plötzlich aktuelle Spiele mit höchsten Einstellungen berechnet und ausgeliefert werden müssen. Weil, wie gesagt, dann eben z.B. nicht mehr vier Spiele sondern nur noch eines berechnet werden können. D.h. letztlich vier Mal höhere Kosten. 

Das mit 4 Spielen ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, wenn wir in den Bereich 4k gehen wird das sogar noch erheblich mehr. Wir reden hier halt von Konsolen, wo die Leistung von 0,5 TFlop auf 2TFlop gestiegen ist. D.h. die Vervierfachung hast du schon, wenn du 1080p mit 30FPS spielen willst, was so ziemlich Minimum ist, was etwa PC Zocker akzeptieren.


----------



## battschack (27. August 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nur kurz ein Einwurf an die Streaming-Befürworter: Ich schaue mir ständig Filme und Serien, die ich auf Datenträger besitze, noch mal an. Ist einfach großartig, nach ein paar Jahren wieder die Box aus dem Regal zu holen und z.B. The Wire erneut in einem Rutsch durchzugucken.
> 
> Die Vorteile von Netflix & Co. liegen natürlich auf der Hand, ich nutze diese Dienste auch ab und zu mal. Aber zum Beispiel hab ich im ersten Netflix-Monat (dem kostenlosen) die ersten vier Staffeln von Stargate Atlantis geguckt. Dann endete der Gratis-Monat und mir war (auch wegen dem damals noch nicht sooo breit gefächerten Angebot) das erst mal nicht die Monatsgebühr wert. Als ich ein Jahr später wieder reinschaute und Staffel 5 von SGA anschauen wollte, war die Serie nicht mehr im Angebot. Mit einer DVD wäre das nicht passiert
> 
> ...



Naja das kann sehr schnell gehen mit dem ändern mit den spielen. Auch wenn ich nicht dran glaube das sich das so schnell ändern wird. Wird halt wie bei netflix usw sein das der markt immer größer größer wird und irgendwann sind die discs aus dem laden verschwunden^^

Braucht ja einfach nur ein bomben erfolg werden für sony und schon kommt die nächste konsole vll nur noch mit streaming. da können dann die paar leute meckern und sony sitzt das einfach aus und wartet halt 2-3monate länger, am ende kaufen es doch dann eh wieder alle...


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon mietest du nur das Recht Pc Spiele zu spielen.Wirklich besitzen tust du bei Steam, Origin, Uplay oder Battle.net lange keine Games mehr.


Surprise: nichts hat sich geändert. Du hattest vor Steam nur das Recht, das Spiel benutzen zu dürfen und seit Steam genau dasselbe Recht. Dir wurde vor Steam lediglich noch eine physikalische Kopie ausgehändigt, mit der du dein Nutzungsrecht ausüben konntest. Verkaufen kann man Steam Spiele immer noch, man muß nur die Accountdaten mitliefern.



> Ist der jeweilige Client länger nicht verfügbar dann wirst du viele "deiner"Games nicht mehr spielen können.


Doch, denn dann wird es unter Garantie Cracks etc geben, die das Nutzen der Daten im Steam Ordner ohne Steam Server möglich macht.



> Früher vor der Accountbindung hast du deine Spiele noch besessen als du offline die Disc ins Pc DVD Laufwerk legen konntest um danach los zu spielen.Heute darfst du via Steam,Origin,UPLAY oder Battle.net erst mal den Entwickler via Seriennummer fragen ob du das Game überhaupt spielen darfst.


Das mußtest du bei den Offline Spielen doch auch - was meinst du, wo der Begriff *CD*-Key herkommt? 



> Dieses Nutzungsrecht kann dir der Entwickler jederzeit per Knopfdruck nehmen.Dann ist deine Disc etc nutzlos.


Cracks.



> Heute loben die meisten Steam und Co. in den Himmel wie toll dieser Service doch ist das Steam alles über mein Verhalten beim spielen aufzeichnet. Selbst wie oft ich eine Raucherpause mache etc. analysisert Steam automatisch oder oder oder. Toll nicht wahr ?


Äh ... what?

Wie will Steam denn analysieren, ob ich gerade
- eine Raucherpause mache
- telefoniere
- aufs Klo gehe
- Teewasser koche
- ne SMS auf dem Handy schreibe
- was zu dem Spiel in einer Zeitschrift nachlese
- ne neue CD auflege
- die Rollläden runterlasse
- mir was zu Knabbern/Trinken hole
- den Müll rausbringe
- gerade kurz Gitarre spiele, um mir ein Riff zu merken, das mir gerade eingefallen ist
- die Zeugen Jehovas mir ihren guten imaginären Kumpel vorstellen wollen
- ein Paket annehme
- meiner Nachbarin erklären muß, daß man mit einem Handy keine Briefkästen ferngesteuert öffnen kann (geht ja schließlich mit Autos)  
- ...

Sprich: Wie willst du a) feststellen, *was *von alledem derjenige gerade macht? und b) was bringt dir eine solche "Analyse", wenn du eben *nicht *feststellen kannst, *warum *derjenige gerade eine Pause macht?


@Artikel:
Ich finde, man hätte die Problematik des Kontrollverlustes wenigstens in einem Halbsatz erwähnen oder auf einen ausführlichen Artikel zum Thema verlinken sollen.

Gibt ja durchaus diverse Punkte, die man dabei aufgibt, bzw die dann nicht mehr möglich sind:
- keine Mods
- keine Uncut Patches
- keine Importversionen
- kein Offline Spielen
- kein LAN Spielen mehr möglich (bzw: nur mit deutlich höherer iNet Anbindung)
- keine Verwendung alternativer Treiber zur Performance Optimierung 
- Server kann "Sendezeiten" für Spiele festlegen
- da der Kunde keine einzelnen Spiele "kauft", "aktiviert" oder "mietet", hat er auch keine Rechte mehr diesbezüglich. Er zahlt ja nur monatlich für den Angebotskatalog. Und wenn nächsten Monat Spiel X nicht mehr dabei ist: Pech gehabt.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Alles was wirklich neu und aktuell ist wird auch weiterhin so schnell nicht in PS Now auftauchen.


Heißt ja schließlich nicht PS New.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Heißt ja schließlich nicht PS New.



Vorsicht, der fliegt tief.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Surprise: nichts hat sich geändert. Du hattest vor Steam nur das Recht, das Spiel benutzen zu dürfen und seit Steam genau dasselbe Recht. Dir wurde vor Steam lediglich noch eine physikalische Kopie ausgehändigt, mit der du dein Nutzungsrecht ausüben konntest. Verkaufen kann man Steam Spiele immer noch, man muß nur die Accountdaten mitliefern.



Surprise, hatte gerade diese Diskussion hier schon mal aber das ausgerechnet du das immer noch nicht weiß irritiert mich jetzt.
Diesen Lizenzquatsch mit Nutzungsrechten, das mag für die USA gelten, wir sind aber in Deutschland und Europa und da gilt: Kauf = Eigentumsübertragung. §90 BGB, § 929 BGB, §433 BGB
Da gibt es entsprechende Urteile vom BGH von 1987 und 2006, dass die Paragrafen auch für Software gelten.

Problem bei Steam ist eben, dass die dein Eigentum verwalten, da Steam und der Account den du nutzt Valve gehört während die Software da drauf eben dir gehört.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Surprise, hatte gerade diese Diskussion hier schon mal aber das ausgerechnet du das immer noch nicht weiß irritiert mich jetzt.
> Diesen Lizenzquatsch mit Nutzungsrechten, das mag für die USA gelten, wir sind aber in Deutschland und Europa und da gilt: Kauf = Eigentumsübertragung. §90 BGB, § 929 BGB, §433 BGB


Daß eine Software ein "körperlicher Gegenstand" sein soll, überrascht mich in der Tat. Auch eine "bewegliche Sache" hat in der Regel andere Eigenschaften als innerhalb weniger Sekunden auf einem Server am anderen Ende der Welt abgespeichert werden zu können. Zudem kann man "körperliche Gegenstände" selten per Knopfdruck 1:1 kopieren.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann auch noch die Eigenschaft, daß man die "Sache" sogar *kopieren muss*, um sie voll umfänglich nutzen zu können. zB wenn man sich eine CD aufs Handy rippt.

Sprich: Es mag zwar für die Fälle 1987/2006 passend gewesen sein, die entsprechende Software als "Sache" zu werten, aber das funktioniert nicht für *alle *rechtlichen Fälle, die bei Software vorkommen.

Und auch, wenn du eine Software kaufst, ist das als Käufer von dem aktuellen Windows, Office oder sonstigem Programm was anderes als wenn du dir eine Software mit allen Rechten zur kommerziellen Vermarktung kaufst.
Windows, Office etc darfst du eben nur *nutzen* (und bei Accountlosigkeit dieses Nutzungsrecht weiterverkaufen).


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß eine Software ein "körperlicher Gegenstand" sein soll, überrascht mich in der Tat. Auch eine "bewegliche Sache" hat in der Regel andere Eigenschaften als innerhalb weniger Sekunden auf einem Server am anderen Ende der Welt abgespeichert werden zu können. Zudem kann man "körperliche Gegenstände" selten per Knopfdruck 1:1 kopieren.
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann auch noch die Eigenschaft, daß man die "Sache" sogar *kopieren muss*, um sie voll umfänglich nutzen zu können. zB wenn man sich eine CD aufs Handy rippt.
> 
> Sprich: Es mag zwar für die Fälle 1987/2006 passend gewesen sein, die entsprechende Software als "Sache" zu werten, aber das funktioniert nicht für *alle *rechtlichen Fälle, die bei Software vorkommen.
> ...



Die Begründung ist so einfach wie logisch. Software ist eine Sache, genauso wie ein Buch. Ein Buch kaufst du nicht wegen dem Datenträger (Papier) sondern wegen dem Text. Aber ohne Datenträger funktioniert das Buch, die Software nicht, dabei ist es unerheblich, welcher Datenträger es letztlich ist, in der Regel am Ende halt die eigene Festplatte. Dadurch wird Software zu einer Sache. Da orientiert sich sämtliche Rechtssprechung dran. 
Bzgl. Downloadsoftware hat der EuGH das quasi bestätigt, wenn jemand seinen Key verkauft, dann ist der Publisher dennoch verpflichtet dem Gebrauchtkäufer den Download zu ermöglichen wenn kein Datenträger vorhanden war. (Urteil von Oracle gegen Usedsoft). 

Aufgrund dieser Urteile sind ja viele Hersteller von Anwendungssoftware auch zu Abomodellen übergegangen, wo man dann halt nur noch mietet.

Also nein, wenn du Software kaufst, dann wird dir das Eigentumsrecht an deinem Original eingeräumt. Mit Nutzungslizenz ist da nichts. Die wäre ja auch ohnehin nur gültig, wenn sie dir vor dem Kauf vorgelegt wird. Und dann ist noch das Problem, der Hersteller müsste an dich direkt verkaufen, denn Vertragspartner ist in Deutschland der Händler. D.h. wenn du Office bei z.B. Media Markt kaufst, dann müsste Media Markt dir erst mal eine Rechnung ausstellen mit der gesamten AGB von Office ausgedruckt drangehängt, denn Lizenzbestimmungen müssen vor Kauf vorgelegt werden, sonst sind sie eh ungültig.


----------



## Paldonhb (28. August 2017)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es dark souls nur für Amerika, bekommen wir das in Zukunft auch?


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist so einfach wie logisch. Software ist eine Sache, genauso wie ein Buch. Ein Buch kaufst du nicht wegen dem Datenträger (Papier) sondern wegen dem Text. Aber ohne Datenträger funktioniert das Buch, die Software nicht, dabei ist es unerheblich, welcher Datenträger es letztlich ist, in der Regel am Ende halt die eigene Festplatte. Dadurch wird Software zu einer Sache. Da orientiert sich sämtliche Rechtssprechung dran.


Das müßte aber heißen: Sobald ich etwas als Download kaufe - also ohne entsprechenden Datenträger - kaufe ich keine "Sache" mehr, denn der Händler/Hersteller händigt mir eben diesen ja nicht aus.

dh: das hier:


> Bzgl. Downloadsoftware hat der EuGH das quasi bestätigt, wenn jemand seinen Key verkauft, dann ist der Publisher dennoch verpflichtet dem Gebrauchtkäufer den Download zu ermöglichen wenn kein Datenträger vorhanden war. (Urteil von Oracle gegen Usedsoft).


widerspricht doch genau dem, was du davor gesagt hast, wei lsich die Rechtssprechung eben nicht daran orientiert, sondern eine andere Definition von "Sache" verwendet, die eben unabhängig vom Datenträger ist (da dieser eben nicht vorhanden und daher auch nie Vertragsgegenstand war).



> Also nein, wenn du Software kaufst, dann wird dir das Eigentumsrecht an deinem Original eingeräumt. Mit Nutzungslizenz ist da nichts.


Du darfst trotzdem nur die Software nutzen und nicht selbst darauf aufbauendes erstellen und kommerziell vertreiben.

Wie es beispielsweise wäre, wenn ich Holz kaufe und die daraus hergestellten Möbel dann ebenfalls weiterverkaufe.



> Die wäre ja auch ohnehin nur gültig, wenn sie dir vor dem Kauf vorgelegt wird. Und dann ist noch das Problem, der Hersteller müsste an dich direkt verkaufen, denn Vertragspartner ist in Deutschland der Händler. D.h. wenn du Office bei z.B. Media Markt kaufst, dann müsste Media Markt dir erst mal eine Rechnung ausstellen mit der gesamten AGB von Office ausgedruckt drangehängt, denn Lizenzbestimmungen müssen vor Kauf vorgelegt werden, sonst sind sie eh ungültig.


Schön und gut, aber du kannst dich ja trotzdem nicht mit der Begründung hinstellen und deine eigene Version des aktuellen MS Office Paketes darauf basierend herstellen und verkaufen.
Du *hast *beschränkte Rechte bei der Nutzung von kommerzieller Software, egal, ob die AGB gültig sind oder nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie es beispielsweise wäre, wenn ich Holz kaufe und die daraus hergestellten Möbel dann ebenfalls weiterverkaufe.



Als ich den Holz-Vergleich las, musste ich wieder an das schreckliche Lied vom letztjährigen Sommer denken. Das war so furchtbar dumm vom Text her. 

das da mein ich





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvLH5GDNKpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

@ Worrel:

Nein, nein, nein ... denn ob du mit Datenträger kaufst oder ohne ist ja völlig irrelevant. Die Software funktioniert ohne Datenträger ja gerade nicht, die reine Software "in der Luft" nützt dir nichts, ohne Datenträger existiert sie nicht, du hast sie am Ende halt mindestens auf deiner eigenen Festplatte. Und damit wird sie eben zu einer Sache. 

Und bitte verwechsle Eigentumsrecht nicht mit Urheberrecht. Du darfst dir auch keinen Golf kaufen und den dann nachbauen und 1:1 so weiterverkaufen, ist das gleiche wie bei Softwarekopien. Du hast EIN Original gekauft und das ist dein Eigentum, damit kannst du übrigens machen, was du willst. Du darfst sie sogar umprogrammieren, allerdings darfst du deine Umprogrammierung dann nicht in Umlauf bringen sondern eben nur für dich privat nutzen. Streng genommen fallen Mods unter sowas, die Hersteller tolerieren sie aber, weil sie davon ja auch profitieren.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein ... denn ob du mit Datenträger kaufst oder ohne ist ja völlig irrelevant.


Meinem Verständnis nach nicht, denn genau das macht ja eben die "Sach"definition aus:
Übergibt der Händler eine "Sache", dann handelt es sich bei dem Produkt und Vertragsgegenstand auch um eine "Sache". Speichere ich hingegen die nicht-"Sache" Digitaler Download auf meiner bereits vorhandenen(!) Festplatte, dann ist der Vertragsgegenstand keine "Sache" mehr.



> Die Software funktioniert ohne Datenträger ja gerade nicht, die reine Software "in der Luft" nützt dir nichts, ohne Datenträger existiert sie nicht, du hast sie am Ende halt mindestens auf deiner eigenen Festplatte. Und damit wird sie eben zu einer Sache.


Das hört sich für mich genau nach dem an, was es wohl auch ist: 
Eine Fantasterei, um bestehende Gesetze so hinzubiegen, daß sie eigentlich nicht auf sie zutreffende Sachverhalte auch mit einschließen. Anstatt mal ein ordentliches Softwaregesetz bzw entsprechende Paragraphen zu erstellen.

Ein Gedicht von mir wird doch auch nicht plötzlich zur "Sache", nur weil ich es jetzt nach jahrelangem Rezitieren endlich mal auf einem Einkaufzettel aufgeschrieben habe.
Ein Buch ist eine Sache. Eine Gedichtsammlung ist eine Sache. Das eigentliche Gedicht: nicht. Egal, worauf es gespeichert ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Das war die Begründung des BGH. Ob du die jetzt für Phantasterei hälst ist irrelevant. Entscheidend ist die daraus resultierende Rechtslage.

Alternativ hätte der Gesetzgeber halt noch einmal die gleichen Gesetze wie für "Sachen" auch für Medien machen müssen. So ist es halt einfacher.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Surprise: nichts hat sich geändert. Du hattest vor Steam nur das Recht, das Spiel benutzen zu dürfen und seit Steam genau dasselbe Recht. Dir wurde vor Steam lediglich noch eine physikalische Kopie ausgehändigt, mit der du dein Nutzungsrecht ausüben konntest. Verkaufen kann man Steam Spiele immer noch, man muß nur die Accountdaten mitliefern.
> 
> 
> Doch, denn dann wird es unter Garantie Cracks etc geben, die das Nutzen der Daten im Steam Ordner ohne Steam Server möglich macht.
> ...



Vor Steam konnte ich meine Pc Games problemlos mit Key weiterverkaufen.Die Disc installieren und spielen.Wie soll ich ein einzelnes meiner 1062 Steam Games verkaufen das erkläre mir mal bitte .Denn da sind einige Fehlkäufe drunter.Generell finde ich den Weg den GoG geht besser. Spiele verkaufen aber die Installer und Games haben keinen Kopierschutz der in Zukunft gecrackt werden müsste wenn der jeweilige Online Dienst nicht mehr verfügbar ist...........


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Vor Steam konnte ich meine Pc Games problemlos mit Key weiterverkaufen.Die Disc installieren und spielen.Wie soll ich ein einzelnes meiner 1062 Steam Games verkaufen das erkläre mir mal bitte .


a) vorausplanen und für einzelne Spiele extra Accounts anlegen
b) den ganzen Account verkaufen

Und warum hast du den Rest meines Postings zitiert ...?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Problem beim Account verkaufen, das ist so ähnlich wie mit den Cracks, das darf man halt eigentlich nicht. Denn der Account gehört halt im Fall von Steam Valve und nicht dir.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Denn der Account gehört halt im Fall von Steam Valve und nicht dir.


Ist das jetzt nicht Teil der ungültigen AGB?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) vorausplanen und für einzelne Spiele extra Accounts anlegen
> b) den ganzen Account verkaufen
> 
> Und warum hast du den Rest meines Postings zitiert ...?



1062 Steam Accounts erstellen damit ich im Zweifelsfall meine Spiele wieder verkaufen kann ? Du musst viel viel Freizeit haben.Für die arbeitende Bevölkerung ein Unding....


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Surprise: nichts hat sich geändert. Du hattest vor Steam nur das Recht, das Spiel benutzen zu dürfen und seit Steam genau dasselbe Recht. Dir wurde vor Steam lediglich noch eine physikalische Kopie ausgehändigt, mit der du dein Nutzungsrecht ausüben konntest. Verkaufen kann man Steam Spiele immer noch, man muß nur die Accountdaten mitliefern.



Mit dem kleinen Problem, daß ein Accountverkauf gegen die AGB verstößt.....


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nicht Teil der ungültigen AGB?


Nein, das ist aus dem Gerichtsurteil wo die Verbraucherzentrale gegen Valve geklagt hat. Dort wurde halt festgestellt, ja, du darfst dein Spiel verkaufen, aber wenn es an einen Account gebunden ist hast du Pech gehabt, weil der Account eben Valve gehört.


----------

